
Is Bitcoin Mining profitable in 2017? - shukumar
https://99bitcoins.com/bitcoin-mining-profitable-beginners-explanation/
======
davidgerard
tl;dr almost certainly not for you. Since there are economies of scale, mining
naturally centralises. And what we see now is miners literally designing their
own ASICs to compete.

